# 1 Corinthians 12:31 - Indicative or imperative?



## AThornquist (Mar 7, 2010)

An individual told me that 1 Corinthians 12:31 is to be understood as an indicative rather than an imperative. So to paraphrase, rather than saying, "You should earnestly desire the higher gifts," it says, "You currently earnestly desire the higher gifts." He said this understanding of the verse is based on its context.

Could someone who understands the original text explain the validity or falsehood of the statement, please?


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm no Greek scholar, but the verb is clearly in the imperative, so unless there's some contextual rule that somehow tells us we should treat a clear imperative as an indicative, and unless this contextual rule was missed by ALL the major translation committees, all of whom translate this as an imperative (i.e. "Earnestly desire these gifts"), it seems to me that this is an imperative and NOT an indicative. I'm aware of no such rule - but then again, my Greek understanding is at a fairly basic level.


----------



## MW (Mar 7, 2010)

The Greek could be understood as indicative or imperative. As Todd has said, context best suits an imperative. Paul has just listed first, second, and third gifts, and then provided gifts which are "after." He then exhorts them to covet the best gifts, which can only be understood as referring to prophecy and teaching; this is confirmed by his exaltation of prophecy and teaching over speaking in tongues in chapter 14.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for the helpful responses. This man did say that the Greek could be understood as indicative or imperative but I appreciate your observations that add strength to an imperative understanding. Unless persuaded otherwise, I agree with your interpretation.

Thanks again!


----------

